# OK, I've passed the friggin' test - now what?



## JunkerJorg (Jan 14, 2008)

I work at a large private consulting firm, in an office with about 35 employees. There are several older PE's and only 1 other "young" PE like myself. Does anyone else out there feel lost right now? After the euphoria of passing faded, I realized my job title had changed, but my bosses have not mentioned one thing about my job RESPONSIBILITIES now that I have a PE. Before I passed, I was just a glorified CAD operator who dabbled in project management. I'm still that, except now I have an office instead of a cubicle.

Not a single person has approaced me to discuss my new role (if any) much less any type of discussion regarding a bonus, pay raise, or any other changes. How long do I wait for someone to talk to me, or do I get assertive and go demand an audience with the boss? I get the feeling that young PE's are viewed more as burdens than resources, b/c now we have to be billed at a higher rate, but aren't to the point where we can start marketing and promoting and bringing in new jobs/clients.

So do any of you older PE's/ project managers have any wisdom you'd like to share in this area? What are some other "young" PE's experiences in similar situations. I'm not necessarily concerned about the money, but more with getting more responsibility. I feel like I've more than proven myself, and I've worked on and helped manage some very large jobs. I've also taken on a lot of jobs here that NO one else wanted.

Any advice or relevant stories would be welcome!

JunkerJorg, PE


----------



## C-Dog (Jan 14, 2008)

JunkerJorg said:


> I work at a large private consulting firm, in an office with about 35 employees. There are several older PE's and only 1 other "young" PE like myself. Does anyone else out there feel lost right now? After the euphoria of passing faded, I realized my job title had changed, but my bosses have not mentioned one thing about my job RESPONSIBILITIES now that I have a PE. Before I passed, I was just a glorified CAD operator who dabbled in project management. I'm still that, except now I have an office instead of a cubicle.
> Not a single person has approaced me to discuss my new role (if any) much less any type of discussion regarding a bonus, pay raise, or any other changes. How long do I wait for someone to talk to me, or do I get assertive and go demand an audience with the boss? I get the feeling that young PE's are viewed more as burdens than resources, b/c now we have to be billed at a higher rate, but aren't to the point where we can start marketing and promoting and bringing in new jobs/clients.
> 
> So do any of you older PE's/ project managers have any wisdom you'd like to share in this area? What are some other "young" PE's experiences in similar situations. I'm not necessarily concerned about the money, but more with getting more responsibility. I feel like I've more than proven myself, and I've worked on and helped manage some very large jobs. I've also taken on a lot of jobs here that NO one else wanted.
> ...


You need to approach them. If you wait, that train will never come. Let them know you are willing and able to take on more. Also you may want to have a salary discussion with them after you have proven you can handle the additional responsibility.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 14, 2008)

I think it depends on your job situation, how much experience you have total, and what you want to do. I wouldnt hesitate to talk to your boss if you need clarification. I would request a meeting, lunch, etc, and ask him/her to outline what you need to do to develop into X role.

I have worked at large offices where a relatively young (inexperienced) person with a masters degree and 3 years experience passed the PE, and then expected to be running the place the next day. I am sure there is somplace between that, and doing the same job that you should ask for, but dont really know.

Sadly, there are a lot of people who dont want any increased responsibility, even after there PE + 1 years.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 14, 2008)

JunkerJorg,

I agree with C-Dog about the $$ and responsibilities.

As for the coner office though, I must level with you... not everyone gets one of those just because of being a PE. I'm a "young" PE three times over and I still sit in a cube. BUT, I do have a window cube and no office even has a window in my building.

I suggest look at your situation and see the good in the points you have. As for me, I'm getting really intrested in what that squirrel is doing. hmy:


----------



## roadmonkey (Jan 14, 2008)

JunkerJorg said:


> ... I realized my job title had changed, but my bosses have not mentioned one thing about my job RESPONSIBILITIES now that I have a PE.
> Not a single person has approaced me to discuss my new role (if any) much less any type of discussion regarding a bonus, pay raise, or any other changes.
> 
> I feel like I've more than proven myself, and I've worked on and helped manage some very large jobs. I've also taken on a lot of jobs here that NO one else wanted.


If your company has job descriptions I would read those very carefully. A job title change itself could include additional responsibilities without discussing it. Just remember that in the future you could be told to assume those responsibilities with no raise or bonus because it is a part of your job description.

Be proactive and approahc them, it is a big change in your career path and a good time to revisit it with your employer. Salary is a good part of that, they will use your PE to sell their jobs. Be sure to mention your project experience in those discussions.

On a personal note I was told to expect $1/hr raise with no change in job title or responsibilities. They feel I have to prove myself as a PM before I can obtain the title. This may be to a confrontational supervisor, or the comfort level with handing things to young PE's.


----------



## JunkerJorg (Jan 14, 2008)

Road Guy said:


> I think it depends on your job situation, how much experience you have total, and what you want to do. I wouldnt hesitate to talk to your boss if you need clarification. I would request a meeting, lunch, etc, and ask him/her to outline what you need to do to develop into X role.
> I have worked at large offices where a relatively young (inexperienced) person with a masters degree and 3 years experience passed the PE, and then expected to be running the place the next day. I am sure there is somplace between that, and doing the same job that you should ask for, but dont really know.
> 
> Sadly, there are a lot of people who dont want any increased responsibility, even after there PE + 1 years.


I have a master's too. I think some former grad students feel a greater sense of entitlement when they enter the workforce, and don't feel they should be equated with the B.S. set. The reality is a Master's isn't going to help you much early in your career, unless you specialize in a niche field that you also dealt with in grad school.

The consensus seems to be that I need to quit being passive-aggressive and ask for a meeting with my boss(es) and be honest about my career, etc.


----------



## JunkerJorg (Jan 14, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> JunkerJorg,
> I agree with C-Dog about the $$ and responsibilities.
> 
> As for the coner office though, I must level with you... not everyone gets one of those just because of being a PE. I'm a "young" PE three times over and I still sit in a cube. BUT, I do have a window cube and no office even has a window in my building.
> ...



Believe me - I'm damn grateful for the office. I was lucky enough to have an office in grad school and it sucked when I graduated and got stuck in a cube (ours are especially small, most prison cells are bigger, I checked). I don't have any squirrels, but we have a black-glass reflective building and on the clear days it becomes a deathtrap for small, migratory birds.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> As for me, I'm getting really intrested in what that squirrel is doing. hmy:


kevo ... was this you ??!!!!!

:Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 14, 2008)

JR,

How did you know???? :blush:


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 14, 2008)

WELL.....Take it from someone that's been in the business for over 25 years....and a recent PE exam success story (and a lot of thanks goes to this crowd)

You're NOT RUNNING A SPRINT! Seriously! IF you think you're ready to take on more responsibility, sure talk with your supervisor, but don't get too upset if he doesn't really have anything for you to TAKE more responsibility on.

I tell young people all the time, I use to think that I had to do EVERYTHING day 1....then 20 years past, and as I looked around, I realized that I was doing it all.

The career will progress just as you want it to, push for greater responsibility every chance you can, KEEP A POSITIVE ATTITUDE!!! and don't feel like there's something more out there that you're missing out on....there's not, and that's a good thing. Get to be an expert at whatever you are doing now, that will serve you MUCH better in the long run than skimming across something to move onto the next thing will.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

NCcarguy said:


> The career will progress just as you want it to, push for greater responsibility every chance you can, KEEP A POSITIVE ATTITUDE!!! and don't feel like there's something more out there that you're missing out on....there's not, and that's a good thing. Get to be an expert at whatever you are doing now, that will serve you MUCH better in the long run than skimming across something to move onto the next thing will.


That is quality advice !! lusone:

JR


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 15, 2008)

NC, sorry I missed your good news! A Belated Congrats!

Junker, I wasn’t busting on folks with Masters Degrees (me have one too) But I don’t think they are they ticket to the executive wash room though.

I remember when I was earlier in my career, I always felt snubbed about not being a Project Manager, worse our company at the time had a boatload of people with 4-5 years experience and a few PM’s with 20+ years experience.

It seemed to happen slowly but eventually I would get to manage a task, or part of a project, then that lead to getting more involved in proposals, then eventually into managing my own jobs, but I still wasn’t getting the same % bonus that the 20+ years were getting. It was frustrating, it was like the company was taking advantage of eagerness and letting them (me) do the bulk of the work, but not wanting to share the same bulk of money.

Now that I am on the other side of the consulting fence, although I run a construction division I still get involved with RFP’s for engineering work, the biggest question we usually have is who is the project manager? Do we know them, have we worked with them in the past, etc. I know in civil it does take a while to work through enough projects to see things through and gain the experience to be a really good PM. I always thought that any idiot can develop a concept , but the difficult part of our engineering proffession is getting plans finalized and put out for bid, that’s where the mistakes get realized. Going through that process several times (to me) is what makes someone a good PM.

My grand-dad was a Mechanical PE, when I was right out of college he used to tell me to focus on whatever job they give you, do it the best you can, learn whatever you can, and if you do those things, success will come.


----------



## JunkerJorg (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, everyone - it's certainly given me some things to think about....

I think part of the problem is that my company, as a whole, is very good about helping you make career goals and achieving them, however, the people immediately above me, don't share the same sentiment. I'm not really asking to be a PM right away. I just want to know that I am being thought of and that people (other than myself) are making plans for me to fit in the office/company.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 15, 2008)

JunkerJorg said:


> Thanks for the advice, everyone - it's certainly given me some things to think about....
> I think part of the problem is that my company, as a whole, is very good about helping you make career goals and achieving them, however, the people immediately above me, don't share the same sentiment. I'm not really asking to be a PM right away. I just want to know that I am being thought of and that people (other than myself) are making plans for me to fit in the office/company.



Just above ALL ELSE....Keep a very positive attitude, and ASK for more difficult tasks! I would LOVE to have one of the guys that work for me to just TAKE more responsibility. I want them to take it, I TRY to give them more, yet they never seem to get a clue. They just sit and wait for me to give them a task, and then after they're done, they wait for me to come and get it.....IF I don't stay on top of it, it doesn't get done. Be the guy that KEEPS things moving, and your career will keep moving with you!


----------



## dkent (Jan 16, 2008)

JunkerJorg said:


> I'm not necessarily concerned about the money, but more with getting more responsibility.


I got your wish. I got a large high profile project after getting the PE, but no extra pay (unless you count the new $18.00 cubicle name plate). If I'm not going to get the extra pay, screw the extra work and responsibility.

I'm my opinion, you need to TAKE ADVANTAGE of this time. The extra responsibility and work will always come.

DK


----------

